# Fulcrum 3 or ksyrium elite



## gb155 (20 Aug 2012)

What would you buy and why?


----------



## black'n'yellow (20 Aug 2012)

for what kind of riding..?


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Aug 2012)

In weight terms, there is about 5g seperating them (the Fulcrum being the heavier).

The Mavic have shallower rims at 22mm front, 25mm rear, the Fulcrum have 26mm front, 30mm rear.

Both have bladed spokes.

Fulcrum have fewer spokes on the front 16, vs 18, rear on the fulcrum has 1 more, 21 vs 20.

So.... based on what I know of you and the riding you do, I am going to recommend the Fulcrum 3, weight difference is negligible, but the deeper rim and extra spoke (lol, 1 extra spoke) on the rear should mean a nice strong wheel (there are some assumptions that go with this, one being that they have optimally extruded the rim to make the most of the increased area).

But this is only my interpretation of the spec, I haven't read reviews of either wheel so not sure of how they fare in the real world, I am going purely on the published spec.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (20 Aug 2012)

whichever one was the roundest


----------



## black'n'yellow (20 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> In weight terms, there is about 5g seperating them (the Fulcrum being the heavier).
> 
> The Mavic have shallower rims at 22mm front, 25mm rear, the Fulcrum have 26mm front, 30mm rear.
> 
> ...


 
I'm going to provide some balance by saying that I would buy the Mavics. I've no idea why I have come to that conclusion, but it levels the score again..


----------



## gb155 (20 Aug 2012)

Hummmm there is also the rs80 too 

I've had ksyrium Equipe before and loved them tbh


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Aug 2012)

gb155 said:


> Hummmm there is also the rs80 too
> 
> I've had ksyrium Equipe before and loved them tbh


 
The RS80 are about 200g heavier. Different wheels, different purpose really.


----------



## gb155 (20 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> The RS80 are about 200g heavier. Different wheels, different purpose really.


Ohhhh ok thanks mate


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Aug 2012)

gb155 said:


> Ohhhh ok thanks mate


 
Sorry my mistake, when I googled it I jumped on the 1st hit, which was a 50mm carbon clincher, having looked again, there are several RS80 wheelsets, the non 50mm deep section RS80 is called the RS80-C24 and is about 30-35g lighter than the fulcrum or the mavic, spoke count is 16 front, 20 rear. Rim height 24mm (official Shimano website says 24mm front, 23mm rear). Spokes also bladed.

The spec's are very similar, it will be a case of take your pick I suppose.


----------



## gb155 (20 Aug 2012)

What difference does the rim height make?, genuine question


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Aug 2012)

Basically deeper rim = more aero but at the expense of more weight. Also IMO deep section rims look more pro  Generally speaking it should also be a stiffer wheel. The downsides other then weight are more liable to be blown about in the wind if you have deep section wheels.


----------



## gb155 (20 Aug 2012)

Thanks Rob, the mavics do look meaner tho


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Aug 2012)

I do like Mavic's, running their Ellipse wheelset (track version of the Cosmic wheelset) on my fixed.


----------



## mattobrien (20 Aug 2012)

I have the Ksyrium Elites and like them a lot. I have no experience of the others though.


----------



## jayonabike (20 Aug 2012)

I have Fulcrum 3's and they are fantastic wheels, well made, stiff, light but when free wheeling its noisy. Not really a problem, I use it to let walkers/horse riders know I'm approaching. I also have Mavic Ksyrium SL's (up from Elites I know but look wise not a lot different from the Elites) I imagine you would not notice much difference in riding between the Fulcrum 3's & the Ksyrium Elites but on looks I would go with the Mavics.


----------



## gb155 (20 Aug 2012)

Thanks all

One last question, if I could afford to get the SL's, would there be much point over the elites for simply doing a few 40 mile weekend rides and sportifes?


----------



## jayonabike (20 Aug 2012)

gb155 said:


> Thanks all
> 
> One last question, if I could afford to get the SL's, would there be much point over the elites for simply doing a few 40 mile weekend rides and sportifes?


I can only compare my SL's to the Fulcrum 3's, and yes I would say they were worth the extra £


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Aug 2012)

I had the SL's, and they're an awesome wheel.

BUT, you might want to consider the re-build costs when you need rims. My LBS won't do the SL's in store, he sends them to Mavic, (apparently they're a bugger to do). This means more downtime, (if no spare wheels), and also high cost. I was quoted approx. £200 for a new rim being done!

Although knowing you Gaz you won't have them long enough to consider needing new rims anyway


----------



## Boris Bajic (20 Aug 2012)

Campag Neutron.

Just to give you even more of an unhelpful choice.

Whichever you choose (by which I mean the Campags) you'll love them.

You know I'm right, even though i have no idea what the question was.

No wonder our jails are so full!


----------



## jdtate101 (20 Aug 2012)

Or for a little bit more cash you could go for a set of Dura-Ace C24's. Very light and stiff, fantastic climbing wheels @ 1400g a pair. I picked up a secondhand set from a guy on CC here for £400 ish.


----------



## Crimmey (21 Aug 2012)

I've tried virtually everything out there and they are all much of a muchness except some are more of an expensive muchness  If spending the extra will make you feel better and ride harder then why not. I've made that 'mistake' in the past and the effect wears off quite quickly. I'd recommend a wheelset with lots of spokes, should be ok with 24 front ( more if you get a really light rim) and 28/32 rear on a Stans/velocity/MavicOP/H+ rim. If you are buying with the thought of selling the wheelset at a later date then get your big name options as already suggested.


----------



## gb155 (21 Aug 2012)

Crimmey said:


> I've tried virtually everything out there and they are all much of a muchness except some are more of an expensive muchness  If spending the extra will make you feel better and ride harder then why not. I've made that 'mistake' in the past and the effect wears off quite quickly. I'd recommend a wheelset with lots of spokes, should be ok with 24 front ( more if you get a really light rim) and 28/32 rear on a Stans/velocity/MavicOP/H+ rim. If you are buying with the thought of selling the wheelset at a later date then get your big name options as already suggested.


Cheers crimster, looks like the elites offer the best bang for buck and look sweeeeeet too, I had ksyrium Equipe on my madone and really had no complaints, so I guess it makes sense


----------

